# Canon Rebel Xt not auto focusing



## thinkpositive420 (Jul 22, 2009)

My Canon  Rebel Xt just recently stopped taking pictures in auto focus.  It will adjust a couple times then nothing. it works in manual mode.  I took it to best buy and tried another lens on it to see if that was the problem and it didn't work with that one either.  I read on the Canon website to clean the lens contact thingys and I did. but still no luck.  I'm just wondering if anyone has some suggestions or anything....I just want to know if there's something I can do other than buying a new camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 22, 2009)

thinkpositive420 said:


> ....I just want to know if there's something I can do other than buying a new camera.



You could send it in to get fixed.  (no idea how much that would cost... call/e-mail Canon)


It's probably something simple like a loose wire, but I wouldn't try fixing it yourself...


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2009)

Is the battery fresh?  That's the first thing I would check.


----------

